# Wink Relay Wiring



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

I just got a Wink Relay to install in my kitchen. 

I can't figure out the wiring compared to their diagram.

I attached some pics of my wiring and what the relay diagram. 

Thanks for the help!
Kevin


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

One of those switches is a 3 way, just as a heads up. Do you want the 3 way to be controlled to?


----------



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

yeah, if I can. Sorry, I don't even know the difference. 

One controls my kitchen light, on a dimmer, and the other controls the light above my island in the kitchen. 

That one has another switch on the other side of the kitchen that also controls the island light.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

kkeithan said:


> yeah, if I can. Sorry, I don't even know the difference.
> 
> One controls my kitchen light, on a dimmer, and the other controls the light above my island in the kitchen.
> 
> That one has another switch on the other side of the kitchen that also controls the island light.


It depends where power comes in for the 3 way. IF it comes in from this box it will work but the 3 way must be in the on position.


----------



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

what if I remove the 3 way and only control that light from the other side of the room?


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

kkeithan said:


> what if I remove the 3 way and only control that light from the other side of the room?


You could, but my understanding is the relay has to be for power coming in. Do you have a link, modal number or the like for this relay to double check?


----------



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

The Relay is a smart home device from Wink. The wink relay would then be powered by the 2 way switch which is in the same box.
I assume I would remove the 3 way switch (not sure what I do with the extra wires) and power the Wink Relay from the 2 way switch in the same box.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

The 2 way switch will not power if acting as a switch leg. My understanding about this relay is that power comes in and it can send power out to two separate circuits. Doable, but an unswitched line must come in.


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, looking at it again, assuming that's an old dimmer on the right, power might be coming in here.

In that case the switch will work, but can only take one wire going to the 3 way switch.


----------



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

Not sure, it is a smart home device. 
http://www.wink.com/products/wink-relay-touchscreen-controller/


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Do have any pics of the actual relay? If power comes in there it will control both lights but you would need to determine this.


----------



## kkeithan (Dec 1, 2014)

It states you can replace any light switch. How do I just remove the 3 way switch?


----------



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

kkeithan said:


> It states you can replace any light switch. How do I just remove the 3 way switch?


The statement is misleading, unfortunately . Not every box has a neutral as in the case of switch legs (2 hots only)

Anyway, assuming power comes in the box shown and only 1 incoming circuit: Black in goes to the line side of the relay. White neutral from the relay goes to the neutrals in the box.

One load wire coming from the relay connects to one hot going up to your first set of lights you want to control. The other load wire from the relay goes to both red and black travelers going to the 3 way. By connecting both the down stream 3 way is in essence bypassed giving full control from the relay.

But this is assuming you have this scenario going on. You must first determine what circuits are in that box and why.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

kkeithan said:


> It states you can replace any light switch. How do I just remove the 3 way switch?



Says in the link you posted "requires neutral" in box. It "can" replace any switch, only if the requirements are met.


----------



## davmrudy (Sep 16, 2016)

We don't have a switch where we want to put the Wink Relay. only a 2 gang outlet. Can we install the Wink Relay in the 12 gang outlet box instead? We don't want to control outlets but use it as you normally would as the Relay for lights and thermostat.


----------

